# Einstellungen bei Digitalkamera für eine Belichtungsreihe



## ricotheresident (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich versuche mit Hilfe meiner Digitalkamera s.g. "_Pseudo_"-HDRs zu erstellen, dazu benötige ich allerdings eine Belichtungsreihe. Jetzt habe ich 2 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten die dafür in Frage kommen:

 Belichtungsausgleich (von "-2" bis "0" bis "+2") und
 Belichtungszeit (Verzögerung, von 0 bis max. 4 Sekunden, diese Einstellung wird bei "Licht Graffitis" verwendet)

Die Frage ist jetzt, *welche Einstellungen soll ich verwenden?* Ich kenn mich mit den Einstellungen meiner Digitalkamera schlecht aus und würde mich über Hilfe/Unterstützung in diesem Bereich sehr freuen.

Danke sehr!


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du Deine Kamera nennst, kann man sicherlich zielführender helfen, oder?! Beide Werte sind nicht primär für HDR gedacht. Such nach *Belichtungsreihe*, *Auto-Bracketing* oder mach es schlicht und einfach manuell. Such Dir eine "passende" Einstellung raus (manuell logischerweise) und verändere den Lichtwert (LW) um 2 Punkte nach oben bzw. nach unten. Ein Lichtwert (1LW) beschreibt die Halbierung/Verdopplung der Lichtmenge, die auf dem Sensor ankommt.

Angenommen, Dein Bild sieht mit 
ISO100, Verschlusszeit 1/200 und Blende f/5.6
gut aus, dann machst Du ein Bild mit diesen Einstellungen, ein weiteres Bild mit
ISO100, Verschlusszeit 1/100 und Blende f/5.6
damit hast Du die Lichtmenge verdoppelt (doppelt lange Zeit) und mit
ISO100, Verschlusszeit 1/400 und Blende f/5.6
machst Du das dritte Bild, wo Du die Lichtmenge wiederum mit der Vz halbiert hast. Damit hast Du 3 Bilder mit einer Differenz von -1, 0 und +1 LW. Ratespiel. Wie änderst Du die Werte, um eine LW-Veränderung von 2LW zu erreichen?

mfg chmee


----------



## ricotheresident (28. Juli 2011)

Hey, danke dir für deine Antwort. Ich benutze meine "Kodak EasyShare M380" (http://shop.kodak.de/store/ekconseu/de_DE/pd/M380 Digitalkamera/productID.147400500) mit 10.2 MegaPixel. Ist die Verschlusszeit jetzt die Belichtungszeit?

Lösung Ratespiel: keine Ahnung


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2011)

Ja, Verschlusszeit meint das Selbe wie die Belichtungszeit. (Wenn es keinen "Verschluss" gibt, dann kann man es schlecht Verschlusszeit nennen  nur so am Rande).

Vielleich hilft es Dir, in die FotoFAQ reinzuschauen.

mfg chmee


----------



## ricotheresident (28. Juli 2011)

...nun bin ich wieder schlauer! Danke sehr.

Die FotoFAQ hab ich mir heut morgen schon mal durchgelesen bzw. überflogen  Soll ich, wenn ich die perfekten Einstellungen gefunden habe, 3 Fotos machen und zwar mit dem "Belichtungsausgleich" einmal mit -2, 0 und mit +2 oder? So hab ich das jetzt verstanden.

*~edit:* So, jetzt hab ich nochmal geschaut: ...mit "Belichtungszeit" meinte ich die Einstellung "Langzeitbelichtung" und da kann man dann die Zeit von 0,5 Sek. bis max. 4 Sek. einstellen. Ist das immernoch das gleiche?


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2011)

Ja, ist es. Langzeitbelichtung ist eher die Ausnahme denn die Regel beim Fotografieren.. Was zählt, ist das Ergebnis und keine technischen Diskussionen, also einfach machen und danach erfreuen, wenn's was geworden ist. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Bininga (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wenn du ein "Pseudo"-HDR erstellen möchtest, dann brauchst du doch nur >eine< Aufnahme. Den Rest macht die Bea.
Aus einer Belichtungsreihe von 3 bis 5 Aufnahme machst du ja ein "Echtes"-HDR.

LG,
Fred


----------

